# Chicago Ballooner bikes ride



## fboggs1986 (Oct 18, 2016)

Come join us!! Chicago Ballooner bikes ride! Saturday November 5th 10am. We will meet at the Starbucks in Wheaton, IL.  101 E. Front St, Wheaton, IL 60187. Should be a nice ride around downtown and the Prairie path. We will grab some lunch and drinks along the way! All bikes welcome! See you there!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 31, 2016)

Come join us this weekend! Weather is going to be great for a ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 5, 2016)

Great turnout on the ride today!! Thanks to everyone that came out! See you next time! 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Great pics!  Its very encouraging to see these rides gain momentum. I encourage anyone close enough to join one of these. Its a two and a half hour ride, one-way, for us but we always have a blast. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome pics ! Looks like a nice cool area to ride......Nice!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 6, 2016)

Had a great time at the ride.  Left my Colson unattended for a minute while @the tinker was oogling over my jeweled grips and he jumped on and took off.   He is faster than he looks.  So when we stopped again I tried to swap his yeardrop pedals with mine.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow great route !


----------



## Eric (Nov 7, 2016)

Great looking Fall photos.


----------

